# how do I bond pvc pipe to cast iron



## 1badmf (Aug 3, 2011)

Old house, replacing toilet, plastic offset has to go into old cast iron pipe, whatss them best way to bond it ? Thx !
Updated with pics! thx for responses


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If you have a 'hub'--use a rubber dough nut----

If you have a cut pipe--a rubber Fernco type boot with hose clamps works well.

Post a picture if you can that will get you the most accurate advice.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Feb 22, 2010)

leading it in is always a ton of fun:thumbsup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

plumberinlaw said:


> leading it in is always a ton of fun:thumbsup:


I've fixed a few shower drains when someone tried that.:laughing:


----------



## 1badmf (Aug 3, 2011)

pics....


----------



## 1badmf (Aug 3, 2011)

To the top


----------



## 1badmf (Aug 3, 2011)

Hmmmm


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

If you use that flange, you need to bust out the floor, lower the CI pipe to the proper height and use a PL x CI no-hub band to join the flange to the pipe. Then replace the removed concrete and anchor the flange to the floor
Why an offset flange?


----------



## 1badmf (Aug 3, 2011)

Old house, the toilet is at a wierd distance from wall , whats would you suggest to just to install toilet easiest


----------



## Dougtheplumber (Nov 30, 2010)

These toilet replacement flanges; manufactured by *Oatey*, are made to push into a 4" cast iron drain or plastic pipe and seal against the internal diameter with a rubber gasket. Although they make a flange that fits inside a 3" pipe, they are not permitted because they reduce the internal diameter.
You can try this, I have never used one before but I have seen them. It is difficult to tell the size of pipe you have there, it looks like 4" but the flange you have looks like 3". Just a suggestion.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

How far from the wall to the center of the pipe?


----------

